# Walsh: We'll trade Artest...and Ron, don't come back.



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Just annouced on ESPN Radio, Donnie Walsh apparently released a statement saying that this is Ronny's final straw of many, and the club will try their best to trade him.

Theres so many threads, i didnt know where to post this. 

But Walsh finally speaks up and thankfully he says the right things.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Just found a link....

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5160934


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

This is still all so sudden...I cant believe we will wont see Artest in a Pacers uni....I thought that maybe it would blow over....it looks like Ron's career in Indy is over


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Like I said before I trust Walsh and Bird so I'm not that worried.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

definetly whatever Walsh and Bird do, i will trust them. They can trade Ron for a bench warmer and i'll welcome him here with open arms, as long as Artest gets the eff out we will be able to move on with after-artest.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



MillerTime said:


> definetly whatever Walsh and Bird do, i will trust them. They can trade Ron for a bench warmer and i'll welcome him here with open arms, as long as Artest gets the eff out we will be able to move on with after-artest.



I couldn't have said it better myself....

U da man M.T....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Pacers to Artest: Don't come back*

*Pacers tell Artest, "Don't come back"*

Indianapolis, December 12, 2005 - The Indiana Pacers and forward Ron Artest are parting ways after Artest requested a trade through the media over the weekend.

President Donnie Walsh said Monday the team will put Artest on the inactive list while it seeks to trade him. The team has told Artest not to report to practice.

Walsh said that the team would 'actively' seek to trade Artest, he said that a deal could take time.

Artest has missed the last two games, both Pacers wins, with a wrist injury. 

Link: 
http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=4234254&nav=9Tai

......


Guys, sorry for all these threads. News is coming very fast and i don't know where to put posts where, i want to keep the forum clean but i don't want people to miss the news. So mods, if you feel like merging any of the threads i am making somewhere else, go ahead, but i think this is the best way.... 

Walsh anwsers the right way. Artest era in Indy is over.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

I tried to buy into Artest changing earlier this season... but this really does not surprise me in the least.

He's a hell of a talent, but a head case.. for the professional type of team we are - Artest simply does not fit that.

Don't know who we will possibly get for him, I just hope its semi-equal (which will be a hard feat to pull off)


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Couldn't be more proud of the Don. It is a privilege to wear the blue and gold, and Ron disrespected that. Don't let the door hit you, Ron. I used to vouch for you everyday, but now I can't ride with you any longer. I really don't care what happens to your career at this point. I hope that they send you to a ****ty team. I really do.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Wow, I thought Ron was god in these forums? what happened?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

I don't buy this. If Walsh was actually thinking about trading Artest, he'd say something like, "We'll be in discussions, but for now we'll try to work this out". Saying Artest is on the block is just like inviting low-ball offers with open arms.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



Pacers Fan said:


> I don't buy this. If Walsh was actually thinking about trading Artest, he'd say something like, "We'll be in discussions, but for now we'll try to work this out". Saying Artest is on the block is just like inviting low-ball offers with open arms.



I swear even when we do trade him, you'll still be saying that he'll be coming back.

Here's some quotes from Pacers.com today:



> After going public with his desire to be traded during a weekend media tour, Ron Artest made his wishes known to Donnie Walsh. The Pacers CEO and President said Monday he will endeavor to meet Artest's request to relocate.
> 
> "We will look to see if there are any trades out there and we will pursue them," Walsh said.
> 
> ...





> History indicates Artest's days with the Pacers are numbered. Walsh has made a habit of granting the wishes of players who have made trade requests, most recently Al Harrington (to Atlanta for Stephen Jackson in 2004), Dale Davis (to Portland for Jermaine O'Neal in 2000) and Antonio Davis (to Toronto for Jonathan Bender in 1999).
> 
> Artest told WXIN he already has closed the door on his Pacers career. Asked if the situation could be resolved without a trade, he replied: "No. Not at al


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/artest_051210.html


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> I swear even when we do trade him, you'll still be saying that he'll be coming back.


LOL

i know right.

I know some of us are taking this a little hard, but i can't imagine how bad it will be for Pacer Fan once he gets out of the denial stage.... buddy, this is for real, Artest has played his last game in Indianapolis.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> Here's some quotes from Pacers.com today:


That's exactly what I'm talking about. Those are way too obvious.



> I know some of us are taking this a little hard, but i can't imagine how bad it will be for Pacer Fan once he gets out of the denial stage....


Actually, I probably won't care at all. I rarely do care when anything bad happens. I'll probably continue supporting him for his first year if he's even traded, but then turn on him like I did with Al Harrington.



> buddy, this is for real, Artest has played his last game in Indianapolis.


Well, not really. If he's traded, he'd still come back to Indy on a road team.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Pacers to Artest: Don't come back*



MillerTime said:


> *Pacers tell Artest, "Don't come back"*
> 
> Indianapolis, December 12, 2005 - The Indiana Pacers and forward Ron Artest are parting ways after Artest requested a trade through the media over the weekend.
> 
> ...



I merged this post from it's original thread, but I just want to point it out again...I think this says it all.

Artest is gone.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

Why is he always the bad guy? Is it possible that something could have gone down behind closed doors, that would have made him come out like this? There hadnt been a peep from him all season then this. It just doesnt make much sense. LOL you guys arent fans it "seems" its, like you are hanging him out to dry without full knowledge of the situation.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



BEEZ said:


> Why is he always the bad guy? Is it possible that something could have gone down behind closed doors, that would have made him come out like this? There hadnt been a peep from him all season then this. It just doesnt make much sense. LOL you guys arent fans it "seems" its, like you are hanging him out to dry without full knowledge of the situation.



No, we have plenty of knowledge. This is the same Artest that we all fully supported last year. This is the same Artest who came in this year saying it was time to put himself last and the team first. The same Artest who said that he wanted to help this team to win a championship. And now he comes out with all of this garbage about wanting to be able to score more and do whatever he wants to on the offense and not wanting to do the whole 'team' thing. Please. This guy is a bum. There was nothing going on behind the scenes. He was becoming more sociable with all of the players, he has come out and said it himself, 'he likes his team.' But he doesn't want to abide by the coaches rules on offense. 

I'm just sickened at his immaturity and selfishness.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> No, we have plenty of knowledge. This is the same Artest that we all fully supported last year. This is the same Artest who came in this year saying it was time to put himself last and the team first. The same Artest who said that he wanted to help this team to win a championship. And now he comes out with all of this garbage about wanting to be able to score more and do whatever he wants to on the offense and not wanting to do the whole 'team' thing. Please. This guy is a bum. There was nothing going on behind the scenes. He was becoming more sociable with all of the players, he has come out and said it himself, 'he likes his team.' But he doesn't want to abide by the coaches rules on offense.
> 
> I'm just sickened at his immaturity and selfishness.


 From everything you said, it seems more like an issue with the coach as opposed to the team. Also how is he a "bum" if hes done all these things but wants to do more offensively. Like I stated, it seems more coaching issues than anything else. I dont see how asking for a trade constitutes him being a "bum" as you stated


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> No, we have plenty of knowledge. This is the same Artest that we all fully supported last year. This is the same Artest who came in this year saying it was time to put himself last and the team first. The same Artest who said that he wanted to help this team to win a championship. And now he comes out with all of this garbage about wanting to be able to score more and do whatever he wants to on the offense and not wanting to do the whole 'team' thing. Please. This guy is a bum. There was nothing going on behind the scenes. He was becoming more sociable with all of the players, he has come out and said it himself, 'he likes his team.' But he doesn't want to abide by the coaches rules on offense.
> 
> I'm just sickened at his immaturity and selfishness.



Also, to continue playing Devil's advocate. How do YOU KNOW for sure that there was nothing going on behind the scenes. Judging from your "sterness" in your reply, it seems you have first hand knowledge. So I would like to know how?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



BEEZ said:


> From everything you said, it seems more like an issue with the coach as opposed to the team. Also how is he a "bum" if hes done all these things but wants to do more offensively. Like I stated, it seems more coaching issues than anything else. I dont see how asking for a trade constitutes him being a "bum" as you stated



Carlisle is a great coach. God forbid he won't just cut Artest loose and do whatever he wants on offense. We have a structured offense, and that's our game. Artest wants to be somewhere where he can just do whatever he wants. Harrington learned the hard way, now it's Artest's turn. And I call him a 'bum' because he stabbed all of us in the back. We went through hell supporting him last year. I couldn't even BEGIN to tell you all the **** I took here in Boston parading around in my Artest jersey's every day. The fans, the organization, they all stuck behind him and gave him their full support. And this is the thanks we get? Don't let the door hit you on the way out, Ron.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



BEEZ said:


> Also, to continue playing Devil's advocate. How do YOU KNOW for sure that there was nothing going on behind the scenes. Judging from your "sterness" in your reply, it seems you have first hand knowledge. So I would like to know how?


As a Pacers fan, I read all the stories, all the articles. Ask anyone here. There were so many articles written about how Artest had done a complete 180 this year. Before this year, he never talked to anyone really, never hung out with players outside of basketball, and was just very to himself at all times. This year, he started getting to know everyone, making friends with all the players and even going out with them outside of games and practice. Even JO, one of Artest's biggest critics, came out and said how smooth things had been with Artest inside and outside the locker room.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

buh-bye.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Ron,

I loved you as a player but you let us down too many times, this was the last time.

Bye bye.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



BEEZ said:


> Why is he always the bad guy?


We've had nothing but support for him from day one...
I don't remember anyone *here * ever calling him "the bad guy"....



> Is it possible that something could have gone down behind closed doors, that would have made him come out like this?


Maybe, but that doesn't justify him going public on us.....




> There hadnt been a peep from him all season then this. It just doesnt make much sense.


Ronald doesn't make much sense either...




> LOL you guys arent fans it "seems" its, like you are hanging him out to dry without full knowledge of the situation


We don't want any knowledge of the situation...
Fact is he can never take back his words.... 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Trade him to Cleveland. You can have all the bench warmers you want!


Must....get....defense...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Trade him to Cleveland. You can have all the bench warmers you want!
> 
> 
> Must....get....defense...



No way he goes to any team in the East that's not lottery projected...
I just can't see it....

I think that Peja rumor might come back to haunt us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

For some reason, I don't really care. It's like enough is enough already. If we trade him for a Euro though, I WILL be pissed.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



Copper said:


> Wow, I thought Ron was god in these forums? what happened?



wrong. artest was a god because he played hard for the pacers.. now he wants to be on another team so that makes him a bum..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> As a Pacers fan, I read all the stories, all the articles. Ask anyone here. There were so many articles written about how Artest had done a complete 180 this year. Before this year, he never talked to anyone really, never hung out with players outside of basketball, and was just very to himself at all times. This year, he started getting to know everyone, making friends with all the players and even going out with them outside of games and practice. Even JO, one of Artest's biggest critics, came out and said how smooth things had been with Artest inside and outside the locker room.


 This is what puzzels me. You say hes such a good guy but he turned his back on the fans by asking for a trade publicly? That makes 0 sense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Trade him to Cleveland. You can have all the bench warmers you want!
> 
> 
> Must....get....defense...


Yes, I second this 

Come'on, you know you guys want to see Bron & Ron together. It would be the new age Scottie and Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> No, we have plenty of knowledge.


Well, not really. He said that he couldn't go into too much "personal" detail during his interview with Fox.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yes, I second this
> 
> Come'on, you know you guys want to see Bron & Ron together. It would be the new age Scottie and Mike. :biggrin:


Bron isn't as good as Mike. Artest isn't as good as Scottie IMO. So I disagree with that asertion. However I would love to see Artest play with Lebron. I think Artest would be able to help Lebron a lot on defense, and there is that little connection between the Cavs head coach, and Artest.

An Artest trade turns Lebron and the Cavs in to a possible championship team. Where as the Cavs with the players they have makes Lebron a player with tons of individual accolades, but no championships. Seems to me Lebron is a guy that cares more about the big prize.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Bron isn't as good as Mike. Artest isn't as good as Scottie IMO. So I disagree with that asertion. However I would love to see Artest play with Lebron. I think Artest would be able to help Lebron a lot on defense, and there is that little connection between the Cavs head coach, and Artest.
> 
> An Artest trade turns Lebron and the Cavs in to a possible championship team. Where as the Cavs with the players they have makes Lebron a player with tons of individual accolades, but no championships. Seems to me Lebron is a guy that cares more about the big prize.


To me, Scottie Pippen was a great player, but vastly overrated. He never could've been option numero uno on a Finals team. I'd take Reggie over him any day.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't understand why you guys were such staunch supporters of a guy yet yer so quickly willing to throw him under the bus. There's been a longtime history between JO and Ron, why would Ron want to play with a guy who constantly insinuates that he's the problem to reporters every chance he gets. Maybe JO should spend some more time garnering some respect in that lockerroom because he's seriously confusing being the leading scorer and being the leader of this team. Donnie Walsh is gonna get rid of the 'bad guy' and then we'll see just how much, if any, the chemistry changes. This isn't a one man problem as much as everyone is painting it to out be.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> To me, Scottie Pippen was a great player, but vastly overrated. He never could've been option numero uno on a Finals team. I'd take Reggie over him any day.


Thats fair and we are all entitled to our opinions. I'm just saying that if I had to choose as a GM between Bron/Jordan Artest/Pippen I take Mike and Pippen. Of course lebron and Artest still have chapters to be written, but at this point in their careers I don't think either will do anything more than Mike/Pippen did.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



BEEZ said:


> This is what puzzels me. You say hes such a good guy but he turned his back on the fans by asking for a trade publicly? That makes 0 sense



And that's my point, it makes no sense, this man has no clue. He is senseless.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



StephenJackson said:


> And that's my point, it makes no sense, this man has no clue. He is senseless.


 so, the sum it up....

a week ago your favorite team was a title contenders. 2nd best(arguably best) player asks to be traded thus no longer making your favorite team contenders.

and thats why he's now a bum....sounds like sour grapes to me. But, i would probably react the same way


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Bron isn't as good as Mike. Artest isn't as good as Scottie IMO. So I disagree with that asertion. However I would love to see Artest play with Lebron. I think Artest would be able to help Lebron a lot on defense, and there is that little connection between the Cavs head coach, and Artest.
> 
> An Artest trade turns Lebron and the Cavs in to a possible championship team. Where as the Cavs with the players they have makes Lebron a player with tons of individual accolades, but no championships. Seems to me Lebron is a guy that cares more about the big prize.


Right, they certainly aren't MJ/Pip, but the dynamic could be similar and instantly moves us from pretenders to contenders. As a fan of basketball, it would if nothing else be great to watch. It's been awhile since two wing players of that caliber have played together on the same team. 

I doubt the Pacers do it though for that very reason. It would have to be a great offer, possibly including Z or Hughes.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*

*To every fan of a different team on here questioning why us Pacer fans are mad as hell at Ron Artest...*

Me... and 90+% of other Pacer fans stood behind Ron Artest... through many, many problematic situations... pre-brawl too...

After last year, a season where his actions cost our team a chance at a title... and Reggie... his last attempt...

Ron comes out just three months ago and says he owes Indiana and it's fans nothing short of a championship this year. NOW THIS!

He says his problem is with not being the primary option in our offense... and then goes on to say that he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for LeBron in Cleveland... evidence that it is not just a problem with his role... he just doesn't think straight...

ESPN reporters were saying today that Ron's major reason is because he feels like he is not getting a fair shake here in Indy... problem is... it was not our franchise... not our coaches... not our players... not our fans that weren't giving him a fair shake... it is the media that is not doing it... not local... not National would shut up about him and the brawl... *HIS FANS, TEAMMATES, COACHES, BOSSES, EVERYONE THAT MATTERED WERE IN HIS CORNER... THE MEDIA BOTHERS HIM... SO HE WANTS TO LEAVE FOR A FRESH START... I AM SORRY... BUT WE WERE ALREADY GIVING HIM ONE!*

Ron thinks by going to another city... he will get a fresh start... different than what he had here... problem is... he is going to be hearing about the brawl for the rest of his career... and his reputation as a general headcase is going to follow him wherever he ends up.



*BEFORE YOU OUTSIDE FANS START BERATING US PACER FANS FOR "THROWING RON UNDER A BUS"... TAKE A MINUTE AND TRY TO PUT YOURSELVES IN OUR SHOES... WE HAVE BACKED THIS GUY THROUGH THICK AND THIN... AND I MEAN VERY THIN... AND HE TURNS HIS BACK ON US 19 GAMES INTO THE SEASON THAT HE "OWED US NOTHING LESS THAN A CHAMPIONSHIP"... WE DID NOT PUSH HIM UNDER A BUS... HE PUSHED US UNDER ONE

NOW WE WILL BE PUTTING HIM ON ONE... AND SHIPPING HIS *** OUTTA HERE! ANY OF YOU FANS OF OTHER TEAMS OUT THERE THAT THINK YOU WANT THIS GUY... THINK AGAIN! HE WILL PUT YOU THROUGH A BAD ROLLERCOASTER RIDE! I WILL FEEL SORRY FOR THE FANS AND ORGANIZATION THAT THIS MAN JOINS NEXT... I MIGHT EVEN PRAY FOR THEM*


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys what you think of a Scott Pollard, Ron artest ... for vince carter deal?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Guys what you think of a Scott Pollard, Ron artest ... for vince carter deal?


I would do it... in a heartbeat! Eventhough we would be sending him to a Eastern Conference playoff contender...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lol...you guys kill me. You stood behind Artest? Wow really? No you stood behind somebody you thought could help you win a title...period. Don't act like it was some grand sacrifice to support him. 

It is not personal...it is business baby. He wants to get paid. He lost over $5 million last year and has one more long term contract in his career that he has to maximize. That was not going to happen in Indiana especially with Carlisle. You guys sound like a bunch of jilted lovers.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Walsh: We'll trade Artest*



jermaine7fan said:


> *To every fan of a different team on here questioning why us Pacer fans are mad as hell at Ron Artest...*
> 
> Me... and 90+% of other Pacer fans stood behind Ron Artest... through many, many problematic situations... pre-brawl too...
> 
> ...


Great post. I couldn't have said it better my self. I get a laugh all these fans coming here thinking they know us.... no team in the league has dealt with something before. Worry about you're own teams before coming here and worrying about ours.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> *Lol...you guys kill me. You stood behind Artest? Wow really? No you stood behind somebody you thought could help you win a title...period. Don't act like it was some grand sacrifice to support him.*
> 
> It is not personal...it is business baby. He wants to get paid. He lost over $5 million last year and has one more long term contract in his career that he has to maximize. That was not going to happen in Indiana especially with Carlisle. You guys sound like a bunch of jilted lovers.


No we stood behind him as a person too... I don't know how many times I have been in arguements that Ron is not a bad guy... he is just misunderstood... that he was generally a good person... yes... he is a peice of what I had thought would be a championship puzzle for the last 4 or 5 years... I had been waiting to see the team I had invisioned take a run at the title... and have never gotten to see it... this makes two years in a row he has handicapped our team... we have been through hell with this guy and all you can do is come on here and make fun of the fans who are getting *hit on right now... and for really over a year now... because of this guy... nice... nice... You outside of Pacer fans got some class saying this kind of stuff to us... Were you guys in our shoes... no way I would be berating you for being pissed at a player that has cost you title hopes for possibly (that's right... I said possibly... this group ain't finished this year) two years in a row... a guy that is 110% ingrateful to a organization and fan base that stood behind him when many were calling us stupid for doing so... we hoped he would redeem himself... we had faith... and he shattered it...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Right, they certainly aren't MJ/Pip, but the dynamic could be similar and instantly moves us from pretenders to contenders. As a fan of basketball, it would if nothing else be great to watch. It's been awhile since two wing players of that caliber have played together on the same team.
> 
> I doubt the Pacers do it though for that very reason. It would have to be a great offer, possibly including Z or Hughes.


I agree with this Benedict. Would love to see it as well. Plus I believe Lebron and Artest would make each other better players. And of course the Cavs would have a chance at the championship.

I think for the Cavs to get Artest it will take Hughes, Z, and picks or another bench player such as Marshall. Cavs would get Artest and bench warmers.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Lol...you guys kill me. You stood behind Artest? Wow really? No you stood behind somebody you thought could help you win a title...period. Don't act like it was some grand sacrifice to support him.
> 
> It is not personal...it is business baby. He wants to get paid. He lost over $5 million last year and has one more long term contract in his career that he has to maximize. That was not going to happen in Indiana especially with Carlisle. You guys sound like a bunch of jilted lovers.


Coming from a dude in Memphis this really hurts.....

How can we support a guy who only thinks of greed? And him losing $5 million last season is all him, it's his fault he went into the crowd, not ours. And, his teammates went with him, and now he bails on them. This post is so effing dumb i don't even know what to say, why am i wasting my time responding to this garbage? Dude, stick to the Memphis boards... oh wait, nobody posts there.


----------

